# Forum posts



## Bently101 (Sep 13, 2019)

I was so excited to join this forum but it seems alot of posts are from years ago and there isn't much new activity?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2019)

There is activity, just not as much as there was several years ago.

Members have moved on, peoples' interests have changed, and social media is much more dominant now. It's unfortunate, but...


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok, I dont use social media so I'll search through what's here. 
Thanks


----------



## Dawn (Sep 17, 2019)

Skinaa said:


> I also feel the same thing, There is no activity in last seven days except your thread


Please click on "What's new" at the top of the forum, as there is plenty of new content, it may not be in every thread you have viewed, but there is definitely activity on the forum.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 28, 2019)

I anted to list something in the Clearance bin but it says I don't have enough posts to start a thread. Been here forever so I'm thinking this is a glitch in the new software?


----------



## Dawn (Sep 28, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I anted to list something in the Clearance bin but it says I don't have enough posts to start a thread. Been here forever so I'm thinking this is a glitch in the new software?



I just checked your account and don't see any issues from what I can see.

B
 benji
 or @Ken can you please check this out?  Thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dawn said:


> I just checked your account and don't see any issues from what I can see.
> 
> B
> benji
> or @Ken can you please check this out?  Thanks!



So currently I have the pink "Post Thread" button at the upper right wherever I go except the Clearnce bin. I have decided not to list the items I had in mind, but I imagine this is a widespread issue.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't have a way to post a thread in the Clearance Bin, either, and I'm also way above the post limit. So yeah, this must be a widespread issue.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 3, 2019)

Hmmm...  I will let Benji know.  He thought he got it resolved.  

 shellygrrl
 if you could please double check and lmk if you are having any luck?  Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2019)

If I scroll all the way to the bottom of any section of the Clearance Bin, it says I have insufficient privileges to post there.


----------



## benji (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey everyone, I think I have fixed the issue with posting in the clearance bin, if you were having trouble posting before you could have another look and see if it works? Let me know if there are still issues. Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2019)

Working for me now!


----------



## Bakagan (Jul 24, 2020)

How many messages do i need to get to spare from this "moderation approve"?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2020)

Bakagan said:


> How many messages do i need to get to spare from this "moderation approve"?



I don't think there's a set number, but you should be fine pretty soon.


----------

